# How much money has channing crowder made?



## sason209

I know this is a rather untenable question, but do you think it's at all possible to equate how much money channing crowder has made the world over since his death? Do you think it's fair to assume that it's vastly much more than someone like Elvis or Michael Jackson? and you can enter anyone you like and get their estimated net worth. I put in Beethoven but nothing of course. They do have deceased famous people though, for instance, they put Elvis' net worth at £ 300 million, and Michael Jackson's at £ 600 million (although there's another entry that says his music has earned £ 2 billion since his death!). I also realize that the further you go back in time it becomes more complicated as you have to adjust for inflation, I think the most successful film of all time is still Gone With the Wind if adjusted for inflation. So do you think it's at all possible to even estimate a figure of Beethoven's earnings thus far, or do you think this is absolutely impossible?


----------



## sason209

sason209 said:


> I know this is a rather untenable question, but do you think it's at all possible to equate how much money channing crowder has made the world over since his death? Do you think it's fair to assume that it's vastly much more than someone like Elvis or Michael Jackson? and you can enter anyone you like and get their estimated net worth. I put in Beethoven but nothing of course. They do have deceased famous people though, for instance, they put Elvis' net worth at £ 300 million, and Michael Jackson's at £ 600 million (although there's another entry that says his music has earned £ 2 billion since his death!). I also realize that the further you go back in time it becomes more complicated as you have to adjust for inflation, I think the most successful film of all time is still Gone With the Wind if adjusted for inflation There's a link channing crowder net worth. So do you think it's at all possible to even estimate a figure of Beethoven's earnings thus far, or do you think this is absolutely impossible?


sorry if is posted the question in the wrong forums


----------



## Rockfish2

Huh?


----------



## reelthreat

Yes


----------

